# Saturday, 9/24, Middlesex County Beekeepers Meeting in Wayland, MA (1-3pm)



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Outdoor meeting and hive opening.

57 Sherman’s Bridge Road, Wayland, 1-3pm

A copy of our most recent newsletter is attached.
View attachment Sep_Aug_MiddlesexBee.pdf


Cheers,
Tony P.


----------

